# Meet Rex



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaaaw! I love his sweet expression! Beautiful pup!


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

hiya rex, you cute bundle of fur you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rex is adorable!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ohhh,all leggy with big ears.Love it.It' s my fav.stage.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

WELCOME TO GRF 
CUTIE PIE !!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Rex is adorable! He is just a gorgeous furry boy!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello Rex, Welcome to GRF. Hope you hang around and allow us to watch you grow up, tell us your tales, and meet your humans.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello Rex,
He is a real cutie and I love that stage. All ears and legs. Cant wait to watch him grow up and see him all grown up. Keep the pictures coming. If you have any questions just jump in and post away. There is a ton of information in the puppy section and training section.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

AWWWW...Welcome to you and to your Adorable guy Rex!!:wave: Lots of great information here with raising that Cute guy! So glad you have joined us!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Rex is going to be a big ole thick bones ham of a golden. You should be very proud to have such a wonderful looking furbaby


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks to all comments ... im glad im a member of this forum ... i can have tons of informations here


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 20, 2009)

*5 months now ..*

Playing in the backyard, he's 5 months now


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Rex is a good looking pup. Fantastic action shots!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad to meet you Rex

Lots of nice dogs here. (people too)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Rex is ADORABLE!!! I'm so glad you guys are here. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice to meet you Rex. Love his relaxed view on life.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

awwww ... he'll grow in to those ears!


----------



## mikejr (Nov 2, 2008)

Love the pics!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, my God he's adorable! I would love to play with him.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Rex!...........


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 20, 2009)

*6 Months Old now*

getting biggerrr, strongerr, naughttiierr ..... he's doing pretty good during couple sessions of his obedience training though ..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he just keeps getting more and more handsome. Such a happy boy in every picture.


----------



## bpatters69 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sweet dog... Great Name... ;-)


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 20, 2009)

*16 mo. Rex *

Hi friends, just wanna share how Rex's doing nowadays


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Rex...your a dog now...where did that puppy go? What a good looking boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a handsome dog you have in Rex. I don't know where you live but it looks beautiful too.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I missed your first posts about him - what a cutie as a pup and handsome now as a dog! He sure has grown!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

I love how Rex's tongue is hanging out in every picture! Happy dog!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Rex, you sure grew into a handsome boy


----------



## Kyle (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow he looks so happy in all your pics


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaaw! He looks great! He grew up so fast!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Adorable! Love the ears!


----------

